# Does Adobe Premier 6 Allow You To Edit DVD Film Footage?



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

I am an absolute newbie to Adobe Premier 6.0. I have 2 questions: 

1. Can anyone recommend any decent books that will help me get to grips with using this application? 

2. Is it possible in Adobe Premier 6.0 to open existing DVD film footage, edit it, amend/create menus and then re-save it in a DVD format to enable it to be ripped back to DVD? If so, I'd be really grateful if you could explain step-by-step how I can do this. 

Many thanks.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, I'm not big on video editing, but I can give you book advice. Premiere does not have a wealth of good guides (unless you truly like the _For Dummies_ series.) My suggestion would be Adobe's Classroom in a Book supplement. It is not necessarily better than the others, but it is from a credible source, and priced lower than most of the other stuff.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...bs_b_2_2/002-4324294-5966467?v=glance&s=books


----------



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the book advice.

Can anyone help with my question about authoring re-authoring DVD content?


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I left a note asking for help with this one... hopefully the right people will catch it.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

No One left me a note :laugh:

You can edit a DVD in adobe premiere but you will first need to rip and encode the DVD. Using a program such as Super DVD Ripper will get your results.

Have a fun and computing day,
Grove


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks Grove, I didn't know your experience stretched to premiere.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah I've used Premiere a few times but I am good at the video converting, encoding and ripping bits. :grin:


----------



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Grove4Life said:


> You can edit a DVD in adobe premiere but you will first need to rip and encode the DVD. Using a program such as Super DVD Ripper will get your results.


Thanks for your posting. When you say 'encode', are you saying that I need to convert the DVD vob files into another format so that they can then be editted? If so, is any quality lost during the conversion? And can the program then convert the files back into vob files to be re-written back to a DVD? Appreciate your help.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

When I say "encode" I mean that you the format will change from vob files to avi or mpg depending on which you choose through the conversion program.

My friend used to use a program called Dr. DivX but I am not aware that there are any free ones out. You are able to select the resolution but when you usually encode the files they make the movie together around 700mb. The resolution stays the same or it can be changed (smaller resolution, smaller file size).

You do not need to conver back to vob file to burn onto the DVD. A simple .avi or mpg will do the job. The DVD can play like normal and a menu can be created depending on the program you use. :smile: 

Have a fun and computing day,
Grove


----------



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

So a standard DVD player *will * play a DVD disk with avi or mpg files on it?


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Believe it or not the answer is ..... :grin:

Yes

(Theoretically it should work. I have done it with VCD but never a DVD, same concept I imagine. Let me work on it a bit more and I'll confirm it for you) :smile:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Some DVD players can handle non-native formats such as avi, some can't.


----------



## bel_ami_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

Is there not any software on the market that enables you to edit DVD VOB files without first having to convert them into another format? Surely quality is lost during the conversion process.... :4-dontkno


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, video quality is lost. The differnece is unoticeable. The file size is reduced greatly which helps a lot of editors/composers.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

bel_ami_boy said:


> Is there not any software on the market that enables you to edit DVD VOB files without first having to convert them into another format? Surely quality is lost during the conversion process.... :4-dontkno


Supposedly Vegas Video 6 can work with VOB's. I have not tried it myself so I'm not positive that it is true.


oops. I'm still old school. The program is simply called Vegas 6. I guess I'm still stuck in the Sonic Foundry lingo.


----------

